# e-prescribing



## ERINM (Sep 23, 2010)

Is anyone e-prescribing to Medicare and receiving the 2% incentive? Is the 2% incentive based only on the claims sent w/the G code or the total of all allowed charges? We are trying to figure out if we meet the requirements of the 10% of services in the measure denominator but our EMR isn't very accurate for total allowed charges billed. Does Medicare know this amount?


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 23, 2010)

A couple of our clinics have already started the e-prescribing.  This link will tell you everything you need to know: http://www.cms.gov/ERXincentive/

You don't get the incentive payment until after the end of the year (same as PQRI).


----------

